# Buying fish at the LFS



## ar1_pyroboy (Jun 20, 2009)

So today I went to a LFS (I won't say names) and bought 4 Harlequin Rasboras, I didn't look at them too much up close in the bag, just when they were in the aquarium. I got home and put them into the quarantine tank and noticed one of the little guys have a damaged tail (almost like it was dried up or something). 

It's obviously my fault for not checking it in detail after it was in the bag, but my question to everyone is; If I had noticed it and asked for another fish, would that seem odd to the employee? Do they expect demands, for lack of a better word, like that without thinking you're a jerk? A few times I bought fish and realized that it's not really the fish out of the bunch (but the same species obviously) that I wanted, but didn't say anything because I try to be "nice" but I'm getting frustrated now that I'm cutting back on my spending (go figure lol). 

Are you guys picky with the fish you get? I know it's my money and I should demand things, but I guess I'm too nice to complain. Usually I just go elsewhere when I have a bad experience with a store without saying anything. What are your thoughts? 

P.S. The fish seems healthy and is eating well btw, but I don't know if he'll have any problems later on.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Most people are fussy with the fish they buy, and store employees expect that.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

I think it really depends on the employee and the fish.

Generally they won't mind, and I find that they ask you first if you had your eye on any, especially if its one of the pricier fish. Even with the common fish they won't mind if you're just picking out a few...

The only time I can imagine that they will be -somewhat- annoyed is if you try and buy 100 neons or something similar, and you want to hand pick each and every one out of a 30g tank that has 1000 in there. (Exagerating of course)


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Pyro,

Well it would depend on the 100/1000 fish you're buying if you did that. If you're buying ohh say 'too rich for my blood' 100 zebra plecos hell yah I'd be asking for 10 buckets to check each 10 out as you picked them.

But yah with cheaper if you're buying in bulk I expect some losses and can't reasonably expect the LFS CSR to pick with you 100/1000 fish. I'm sure about the 20th fish some tension would develop. 

Still ultimately you're the customer. You can ask and demand. If they wanna get straight arm with yah you're got 2 choices. Either leave or if they're your close LFS try to take a little grating there till they get to know you better.

I know Luckys allows you to net your own fish if you ask. Dunno where you went. I too am like you when I'm there and pending the situation or price of the fish and how it is I may insist more on picking my own or having them pick for me and if I get some bad fish I pending how it is just take it and leave or mention it and see if they'll accomedate. Often I am like you being nice and just hold back but everyone has limits.

You might want to give the LFS fish a month in the QT then decide if they're good to release into your main tank or get new ones.


----------



## ar1_pyroboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Those are actually good points, I don't feel so bad then haha. Thanks for shedding some light on this guys.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Just a few days ago I bought a tetra from BA's. Even though I looked at the fish in the store before leaving I did not notice that one of 4 was completly missing a tail. In the tank at home it is extremely obvious, even it's irradict full body thrashing method of swimming rings a loud and clear alarm. The fins of this fish are clear, and the store was very dark, and ther was 3 layers of plastic bags to look though, and despite looking at 6 fish in 2 bags for about 20 seconds, I did not notice and I can see how an employee who was not paying attention would let this slip.

However, I'm a LFS employee too, or was until recently, and I personally take time to make sure every fish I catch and sell has both eyes, all fins, and is not emaciated. This is easily done when you're at the tank. Also despite my expert fishing skills,  , if a fish is too easily caught, I make sure to take an extra close look and observe it's behavior a few seconds.

It's a shame that I've come to expect no quality control or due diligence in the work of most LFS employees. But with coming to expect it, I've come to accept it- and I will be inspecting of purchased livestock much much more carefully before leaving the store. I will also make it a habit of going over to the open plant tanks to use the light to illuminate the bag while inspecting the soon to be bought fish.


----------



## ar1_pyroboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Will Hayward said:


> Just a few days ago I bought a tetra from BA's. Even though I looked at the fish in the store before leaving I did not notice that one of 4 was completly missing a tail. In the tank at home it is extremely obvious, even it's irradict full body thrashing method of swimming rings a loud and clear alarm. The fins of this fish are clear, and the store was very dark, and ther was 3 layers of plastic bags to look though, and despite looking at 6 fish in 2 bags for about 20 seconds, I did not notice and I can see how an employee who was not paying attention would let this slip.
> 
> However, I'm a LFS employee too, or was until recently, and I personally take time to make sure every fish I catch and sell has both eyes, all fins, and is not emaciated. This is easily done when you're at the tank. Also despite my expert fishing skills,  , if a fish is too easily caught, I make sure to take an extra close look and observe it's behavior a few seconds.
> 
> It's a shame that I've come to expect no quality control or due diligence in the work of most LFS employees. But with coming to expect it, I've come to accept it- and I will be inspecting of purchased livestock much much more carefully before leaving the store. I will also make it a habit of going over to the open plant tanks to use the light to illuminate the bag while inspecting the soon to be bought fish.


How's' the little guy doing? Mine apparently stopped eating and is hanging out buy himself.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

He hasn't eaten. The flow in this tank is significant (espesially in the top 6") and mr. tailess black neon tetra must compete with a dozen strong school of silver tip tetras who are very hungry and very assertive. The odds are stacked against him.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

It is not unreasonable to expect fish that are free of deformities, disease or injury. It is not unreasonable to pick fish you like if the fish are substantially different. It *is* annoying when you want to pick something like African cichlids where 99% of the time all fish from the same parents will ultimately end up looking pretty much identical. I always play along because it's easier than explaining to folks that picking fish would just be stupid. Especially with Victorians, cannot count the number of times I have had to say, "They will all end up looking just like daddy as long as they are the dominant male," and then still had the person want to choose. 

I'd say that you should use your discretion. If it seems reasonable to ask, ask. If it seems like your request is a bit much and the fish are of a type where most look the same, don't ask. That said, with the two BAs near me I've gone back to exchange defective fish at each location and had few problems doing so. One fish was missing an eye and one fish was ... the wrong fish... lol. Just take it back within the 5 days and bring your receipt. As we can all attest to, looking at fish through the bag is not reliable and it can be hard to follow what is being caught by another person sometimes too. 

When I used to buy fish from the LFS I generally just asked for robust, healthy looking specimens and nothing that was easy to catch. The only time I can remember doing picksies was on guppies with the exception of asking for m/f ratios if I wanted to breed them. I always appreciate when people make things easier for me in my fishroom so I like to return the favor if I'm in someone else's. 

In the end though, you really shouldn't buy fish from BAs


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I was very picky about my CRS shrimps.. lol, when they almost all looked the same


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Since we do not have many stores in Barrie I buy from BigAls I deal mainly with the person in charge of the fish room. I know what days he works and what hours. He usually asks me what fish I want but since I trust him I usually let him pick. If I do have a problem he will swap me for a different fish at no charge. Ive been dealing there for quite a while now and have only had 1 fish die.


----------



## ar1_pyroboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Well the poor little guy died just now. It wasn't that expensive, so I doubt I'd go back to the store just to get a refund. Oh well, live and learn I guess.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

ar1_pyroboy said:


> Well the poor little guy died just now. It wasn't that expensive, so I doubt I'd go back to the store just to get a refund. Oh well, live and learn I guess.


Just mention it next time you are in there. If it is a reputable LFS maybe they might give you a bit of a discount. I do know that harlequin rasboras look all the same when there are lots in a tank. I grabbed 6 once and when I got home I saw one was sickly. It died soon after.

But for 2.99 I couldn't be bothered. Lesson learned - be picky! Even if they are busy, you are the customer and it is your money!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

On the other hand, 2.99 can be considerable if you intend to eventually have 100 fish in the tank. A few losses can add up to a fair sum, so I'm a stickler for getting my moneys worth.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Will Hayward said:


> On the other hand, 2.99 can be considerable if you intend to eventually have 100 fish in the tank. A few losses can add up to a fair sum, so I'm a stickler for getting my moneys worth.


I will also pursue the matter in those situations because A) The principle of it and B) if no one ever tells them something is wrong, they can keep on doing things poorly.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Yes very true cory. Unfortunately ignorance seems deeply imbedded in some companies. Best take our concerns to consideration lest we take our business elsewhere.


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

This sort of problem is pretty common though. I've seen employees that would sell already dead fish under the excuse "It's not dead, it's just feigning, they do that when they're frightened". And you know, in most cases the people wont come back for the refund. 

Personally, the first step you can take is to try out different stores and find one that has consistently healthy stock, and exceptionally good staff. It'll make a big difference in your overall experience with this hobby I think. 

From there, I would get into the habit of inspecting the tank before asking an employee to come help you. That way you get plenty of time to inspect the fish, without feeling like you're wasting the employee's time, and you'll know if there's any fish you want to make sure don't end up in your bag.

And always have a quarantine tank. It'll save you and your fish a lot of trouble in the long run.

@ pat...

For what it's worth, I've found the Big Al's in Barrie to be an exceptionally good one. If you're stuck shopping at Big Al's, I would be thankful that it's the Barrie location


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

It's your money. I'd only want healthy fish and the ones I choose if I'm going to pay for them at a LFS. Buying from other sources would depend on the deal arranged before purchase. I generally don't buy sight unseen unless I have a reasonable expectation that the seller is a good source.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

qwerty said:


> This sort of problem is pretty common though. I've seen employees that would sell already dead fish under the excuse "It's not dead, it's just feigning, they do that when they're frightened". And you know, in most cases the people wont come back for the refund.
> 
> Personally, the first step you can take is to try out different stores and find one that has consistently healthy stock, and exceptionally good staff. It'll make a big difference in your overall experience with this hobby I think.
> 
> ...


Me too I always try to deal with Chris thankfully he puts up with all my questions lol


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

I'll remember that next time I happen to go there... I'll tell him pat sent me 

(kidding, I only go there for lids, decor, filters, etc when I'm in the area. I get my livestock in Toronto)


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Keep in mind the price of the fish has already been marked up to make up for losses, both in the store and from customers.

That said, you should be able to talk to them and tell them and get your refund or a replacement. I agree with Cory - it isn't the money, it is the principle. Plus, you get a good excuse to go back to the pet store!


----------

